# Servlet-Programmierung & Templates



## theomega (2. Jul 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe vor eine kleine News-Anwendung zu schreiben, also wo der Admin News erstellen kann und die News nacher auf einer Seite angezeigt werden sollen. Außerdem sollen die News kommentiert werden können.
Das ganze ist mehr zu ausprobieren als für den produktiven Einsatz gedacht. Ich will dabei ein Servlet verwenden und möglich wenig Code in JSP machen. Wie stell ich es an, das ich trotzdem Design in Code trenne? Ich habe etwas ähnliches schon in PHP geschrieben, dort habe ich mir ein kleines Template-System gestrickt, soetwas ähnliches suche ich jetzt für meine Servlets. JSP an sich ist ja schön, vor allem weil man (wenn man es dann doch braucht) Java-Code verwenden kann. Jedoch ist das übergeben von Informationen nach JSP ziemlich aufwendig, ich muß jetzt Variable erst Type-Casten und dann kann ich sie ausgeben. Damit werden meine Template recht schnell unüberslichtlich.

Wer hat mir einen Tip, wie ich das sauber löse.

Danke
TO


----------



## byte (2. Jul 2005)

sowas wie templates gibts afaik nicht. in servlets musst du den html code halt "umständlich" per print ausgeben. bei jsp hast du die chance, java beans zu importieren und damit deine anwendungslogik größtenteils vom präsentationscode zu trennen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Jul 2005)

pff

google halt mal nach 

velocity
webmakro
cocoon


----------



## Kian (4. Jul 2005)

Du könntest die Informationen über die Templates in TXT - Dateien speichern, und das Servlet anweisen lassen, diese Dateien auszulesen.


----------



## Kian (4. Jul 2005)

Du könntest die Informationen über die Templates in TXT - Dateien speichern, und das Servlet anweisen lassen, diese Dateien auszulesen.


----------

